# Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...



## HighGrow22 (4. Januar 2017)

*Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Hey Eddy,
ich mache sowas eigentlich nur ungerne aber letztendlich hilft es AT ja ihren Service zu verbessern ...

ich habe am 30.12 eine Bestellung bei euch aufgegeben und bei der Auswahl der Komponenten auch auf deren Lieferbarkeit geachtet ! 
Habe alles natürlich gleich per Paypal bezahlt . 
Am 02.01. bekomm ich dann die Meldung dass die Bezahlung vollständig sei  -- Ok, es waren die Feiertage und der Jahreswechsel und euer Umzug ... dauert halt ein bissl . 
Doch seither ändert sich am Status meiner Bestellung nichts mehr. 

Auf meine Anfrage hin wann die Bestellung denn voraussichtlich versendet wird, wurde mir dann mitgeteilt dass ein Doppelnippel fehlt und dieser erst wohl am 20.1. verfügbar sein wird. 

Wenn etwas fehlt ist das kein Beinbruch, das kann passieren !  Aber warum in Gottes Namen bekommt man keine Rückmeldung dass etwas fehlt und sich die Lieferung deshalb verschiebt , 
oder man stattdessen eine Alternative für das Bauteil finden kann ? ? ?

Ich bin das von anderen Shops ganz anders gewohnt, dort gibt es Feedback zur Bestellung falls etwas nicht lieferbar ist oder die Lieferung nicht zeitnah erfolgen kann , aus welchen Gründen auch immer ! 

Leider ist damit nun mein Vorhaben im Urlaub geplatzt und ich kann zusehen wann der Neuaufbau meines Systems gemacht werden kann . 

Alles in allem nicht sehr schön ! ! !


----------



## sh4sta (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Nur zur Info für dich, ne Reaktion auf deinen Post könnte dauern. Eddy ist seit Gestern auf der CES und Matthias ist im privatem Umzug/Haus Renovierung. Quelle Alphacool Sammelthread.


greetz


----------



## HighGrow22 (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

ob hier keiner antwortet, oder man von AT direkt keine Antwort bekommt macht keinen nennenswerten Unterschied


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

@HighGrow22
Kannst du mir mal bitte deine Bestellnumer geben damit ich mir das mal genauer anschauen kann?


----------



## HighGrow22 (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Hallo Eddy,
hier die Bestellnummer : 
   10306918 

Inzwischen ist die Bestellung bei mir auch eingetroffen  nach einigen Mails, Telefonat und Supporttickets ....
Zu meinem Bedauern ist war das Paket unvollständig, es fehlten 2 der bestellten Fittings. (ich hoffe die kommen noch!)

Nur um dem ganzen mal ein wenig Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen , ich möchte euch hier nicht irgendwie angehen 
oder euch in irgendeiner Weise schaden . Der Grund warum ich schreibe ist ganz einfach - Ihr bekommt Feedback und könnt 
so euren Service verbessern . 
Ich war beim Erstellen des Beitrags anfangs ziemlich genervt und angefressen da ich mein System im Urlaub noch umbauen 
wollte, was ja einiges an Zeit braucht wenn man es ordentlich macht... Die Zeit hab nun nicht mehr und muss halt schauen wie ich 
das irgendwie unterbringe.


----------



## Berliner2011 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Zum kotzen so ein Thread. 


> ich habe am 30.12 eine Bestellung bei euch aufgegeben und bei der Auswahl der Komponenten auch auf deren Lieferbarkeit geachtet !
> Habe alles natürlich gleich per Paypal bezahlt .
> Am 02.01. bekomm ich dann die Meldung dass die Bezahlung vollständig sei -- Ok, es waren die Feiertage und der Jahreswechsel und euer Umzug ... dauert halt ein bissl .



Geh mal raus an die frische Luft und fang was mit deinem Leben an. 
Diese Primbübschen immer ^^


----------



## HighGrow22 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Deine beleidigenden Worte kannst du dir gerne da hinstecken wo in der Regel die Sonne nicht hinscheint,
aber vielleicht scheint sie dir ja aus selbigem.... 

Aber nochmal für dich : Genau aus dem Grund dass mich mein Leben recht gut auslastet bin ich bei gewissen Dingen auf meine knappe Freizeit angewiesen 
zeitintensive Umbauarbeiten durchzuführen. 
Es geht mir bei dem ganzen nicht darum AT irgendwie zu schaden, ich möchte lediglich darauf hinweisen dass an der ein oder anderen Ecke Möglichkeiten 
zur Verbesserung sind.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

@Berliner2011
Wenn ich privat etwas mit Prime oder mit Paypal bestelle, habe ich auch den Anspruch die Ware zügig geliefert zu bekommen. Was es hier zu lachen gibt, verstehe ich nicht. Es ist mirtlerweile üblich, dass Ware innerhalb von 1-3 Werktagen beim Kunden eintrifft. Viele erwarten es sogar am nächsten Tag. Dahingehend sind wir hier in DE sehr verwöhnt, besonders durch Amazon. In den USA und vielen anderen Ländern, sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus. In den USA ist es nicht ungewöhnlich wenn der Versand mal 1 Woche braucht. Besonders Fedex ground braucht je nach Entfernung innerhalb der USA bis zu 7 Werktage. 

@HighGrow22
An Silvester zu bestellen wenn man es eillig hat ist nie eine gute Idee. Denn über die Feiertage bestellen viele und Angaben wie Prime oder mit Paypal bezahlt lässt einen nur in der Rangfolge der Bestellungen weiter oben stehen. Es ist nie ein Garant dafür, dass man seine Bestellung am nächsten oder übernächsten Tag bekommt. Dazu unser Umzug, der für einige Lagerfehlbestände gesorgt hat, sprich, die Ware solte da sein, wurde beim Umzug aber falsch eingeräumt und bei knapp 12.000 Lagerplätzen findet man das dann leider auch nicht auf die Schnelle wieder. :-/
Das ist natürlich keine Entschuldigung, soll dir aber ein bisschen erklären woran es in den letzten Wochen bei uns gehappert hat. Auch die Einarbeitung der Mitarbeiter auf das neue System hat länger gedauert als wir dachten. 

Da ich grade zu Hause bin, kann ich nicht in die Warenwirtschaft schauen, aber deine Anschlüsse müssten eigentlich raus gehen, die sind seit Freitag wieder im Bestand. 

Was nicht optimal ist, und das werden wir im Service ändern, dass die Kunden zu spät eine Information bekommen wenn Ware fehlt oder sich die Sendung verzögert. Hier haben wir ganz klar nachholbedarf.


----------



## HighGrow22 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Danke Eddy !


----------



## Nightmare09 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Was nicht optimal ist, und das werden wir im Service ändern, dass die Kunden zu spät eine Information bekommen wenn Ware fehlt oder sich die Sendung verzögert. Hier haben wir ganz klar nachholbedarf.



Dazu eine kleine Anmerkung:

Sollte Teile fehlen und/oder sich die Sendung dadurch verzögern, wäre es angebracht, die Sendung automatisch  als Teillieferung zu verschicken und die fehlenden Teile dann (kostenfrei) nachzusenden. Das verursacht zwar zusätzliche Versandkosten, steigert aber die Zufriedenheit der Kunden. Die meisten Kunden werden froh sein, wenigstens einen Teil der bestellten Waren in den Händen zu halten, ggf. kann dadurch die Montage eines Systems wenigstens zum Teil begonnen/fortgeführt werden solange bis die übrigen Teile eintreffen.


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Das wäre eine Lösung. Wir haben diverse Optionen im Blick.


----------



## HighGrow22 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

wenn ich mich nochmal einklinken darf ... 

generell finde ich eine teillieferung zwar schmeichelhaft, aber letzten endes bringt sie nicht wirklich was ( ausnahmen gibt es natürlich ) , außer kosten und mehraufwand zu verursachen. 

viel wichtiger empfinde ich als kunde die offene kommunikation ! 

wenn eine bestellung längere zeit auf "wird gepackt" steht und sich weiterhin nichts tut , frage ich mich als kunde doch schon was da los ist, woran die stagnation liegt , ob es fehlende teile gibt oder sonst irgendwas. 

den meisten wäre vermutlich schon damit geholfen, mitzuteilen was sache ist und warum sich die lieferung hinausziehen kann .

das ganze könnte man noch erweitern indem man dem kunden eine alternative zur bestellten ware anbietet oder den liefertermin nennen kann , insofern dieser abzusehen ist. 


just my 2 cents...


----------



## AquatuningMatthias (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Euer Service lässt zu wünschen übrig ...*

Ja das ist immer eine Sache die man Testen und Abwegen muss, was beiden Seiten am meisten nützt. Das braucht seine Zeit mit der Umsetzung da ja auch technisch usw. einige Änderungen nötig wären.


----------

